# Fractal Design R3 vs NZXT H2 Classic



## Thassodar (Apr 12, 2011)

Alright guys I'm at a crossroad. I'm stuck between two pretty awesome cases (from the reviews at least ) that look almost the same except for some small differences. 

My main problem with the R3 is my video card: will it fit? I have the reference design 2GB PowerColor Radeon HD 6950 which is just about 11 inches long. From the reviews I've watched it doesn't LOOK like it would fit in the R3, and I find conflicting answers through Google. The R3 also only comes with one front fan vs two in the H2 Classic. I know for a fact that my card will fit in the H2 Classic, but I can't find the release date anywhere !!!

The Classic also has the hot swap HDD bay on the top. The R3 is missing USB 3.0 as well but my mobo doesn't support it anyways so that's not too much of an issue. The R3 is made mostly of steel from what I gather, the H2 Classic has some cheapy plastic under the front door as stated by some reviews.

*The bottom line*: They're almost the same. One is available now, the other is "early April". I think two weeks in counts as early April, yet it's still not out :shadedshu. On the R3 I have to buy more fans, the H2 Classic comes with fans AND they have a neat swap feature. They're also mounted DIRECTLY in front of the HDD bay which I like. What do you guys think? Wait it out for the H2 Classic or grab the R3 _RIGHT NAO_?


----------



## STCNE (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHcyWTorjdU
 I was also looking at these two cases, after watching the video posted above, I'm certain I'm going for the R3.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 12, 2011)

On the H2 Classic i dont like my hard drives mounted that way, i prefer the bays facing the side panels so you can mount cables away easily. You'll still need to add a top optional fan to the NZXT H2 Classic.

NZXT adds in other features like USB 3.0, a really good bottom dust filter, some cool wireless fan feature too and a hot swap bay on top if you like those.

NZXT H2 Classic is what id wait for because even though it doesn't mount hard drives the way i like it looks like a good rip off of the R3 with more features.

You can check out a video review here (a proffessional review btw).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6uqupcZHN0

EDIT: Watch for clearance issues on the NZXT. I dunno it really depends on if you think those new features are enough to make you get the NZXT. Forgot to add i dont like how they had a side fan on a silent case on the Fractal R3 because if you dont add one there is just a hole for it that looks a bit out of place to me.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2011)

i replaced my thermaltake eureka with the nzxt h2 and i'm very happy with it. getting everything to fit was not easy


----------



## sniviler (Apr 12, 2011)

just curious have you looked at the nzxt phantom ?

I like the white R3 ;]


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 13, 2011)

Forget what i said just add in a side fan

Usual story with NZXT of old, they just tried to rip another case off and ended up getting the build quality wrong. Its like Lancool and Lian Li, the features are definitely there but they need to drop the plastic front panels because im my experience plastic front panels are nothing but shite.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 13, 2011)

STCNE said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHcyWTorjdU
> I was also looking at these two cases, after watching the video posted above, I'm certain I'm going for the R3.



I saw that review originally, it almost seems like he was having a bad day and decided to pick on the H2 Classic because he has such a boner for the R3 .



MilkyWay said:


> On the H2 Classic i dont like my hard drives mounted that way, i prefer the bays facing the side panels so you can mount cables away easily. You'll still need to add a top optional fan to the NZXT H2 Classic.
> 
> NZXT adds in other features like USB 3.0, a really good bottom dust filter, some cool wireless fan feature too and a hot swap bay on top if you like those.
> 
> ...



That review was better thought out and it mentioned a few of the things the guy above said in his review. Now, though, I'm thinking I may need to go to a different cases altoggether. They said the H2 Classic can fit 11" cards BUT you'll lose about 3 HDD slots. That means if I want to CrossfireX I'll lose *SIX* HDD bays, which is unacceptable. Unfortunately that may be the same case with the R3...

Before looking at these two I was looking at the BitFenix Shinobi, but there are NO reviews of that case on Youtube. The reason why I took the Shinobi out of the running was because it had no sound dampening, which I think I would enjoy immensely on the other two cases. On the other hand, though, the Shinobi can hold two 6950s without sacrificing HDD bays most likely, which is awesome.

My beef is I'm a gamer but I hate super gaudy LED ridden cases, I like to keep it simple. The only ones I've seen recently are either server/workstation cases that support WAY more stuff than I'll ever need OR are cases that look nice but are cheaply built. My current case (some $50 CoolerMaster) has to give up a few HDD spots for my 6950 as it is, I want to avoid that if possible. So do you guys have any suggestions for simple non-flashy cases in the $60-$120 range that can fit two 6950s (11" each) without a hitch?


----------



## Eternalchaos (Apr 13, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> I saw that review originally, it almost seems like he was having a bad day and decided to pick on the H2 Classic because he has such a boner for the R3 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about a Cooler Master 690 II Case with noise dampening kit?


----------



## francis511 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fractal design = awesome !!


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 13, 2011)

Eternalchaos said:


> How about a Cooler Master 690 II Case with noise dampening kit?



That case looks almost IDENTICAL to the one I have now, but the inside is much better thought out. That's a very practical option now! Thanks for the recommendation .

Now is the noise dampening on the case? Or do I have to buy it separately? The Hardware Canucks review of the case didn't mention anything about it.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Apr 13, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> That case looks almost IDENTICAL to the one I have now, but the inside is much better thought out. That's a very practical option now! Thanks for the recommendation .
> 
> Now is the noise dampening on the case? Or do I have to buy it separately? The Hardware Canucks review of the case didn't mention anything about it.



You would have to buy a kit separately sadly  but if you shop around they can be quite cheap.


----------

